# Bulgari Serpenti



## girliegirl

Please share thoughts and pics! I would love a bracelet but it’s too similar to my Cartier JUC so I’m thinking of a ring perhaps. Would love to see what you have.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Here is my new bracelet.  I saw it briefly two months ago in the Orlando boutique and I knew it was calling my name.  Many thanks to Goldfish8, Fice16 and Rockysmom for patiently answering all my questions on size and wear and tear.  Also, thanks to 880 for your kind enabling.


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Here is my new bracelet.  I saw it briefly two months ago in the Orlando boutique and I knew it was calling my name.  Many thanks to Goldfish8, Fice16 and Rockysmom for patiently answering all my questions on size and wear and tear.  Also, thanks to 880 for your kind enabling.


OMG, this is so amazing on you! It fits your wrist so naturally, like it was always there, yet it also glows magically! And it looks amazing with your blue topaz ring! Does it work with your cabochon Seaman Schepps ?????? Love it! Am so happy for you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> OMG, this is so amazing on you! It fits your wrist so naturally, like it was always there, yet it also glows magically! And it looks amazing with your blue topaz ring! Does it work with your cabochon Seaman Schepps ?????? Love it! Am so happy for you!


Thank you so much!  I’m so happy with it.  My husband and adult son thought it was too much to pair with my Seaman Schepps bracelet but on the other hand, more is more!


----------



## limom

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you so much!  I’m so happy with it.  My husband and adult son thought it was too much to pair with my Seaman Schepps bracelet but on the other hand, more is more!


Men  
It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

limom said:


> Men
> It looks gorgeous on you!


Thank you so very much!


----------



## fice16

Cool Breeze said:


> Here is my new bracelet.  I saw it briefly two months ago in the Orlando boutique and I knew it was calling my name.  Many thanks to Goldfish8, Fice16 and Rockysmom for patiently answering all my questions on size and wear and tear.  Also, thanks to 880 for your kind enabling.



The bracelet looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

fice16 said:


> The bracelet looks beautiful on you!


Thank you!!! You were a big help.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Here is my new bracelet.  I saw it briefly two months ago in the Orlando boutique and I knew it was calling my name.  Many thanks to Goldfish8, Fice16 and Rockysmom for patiently answering all my questions on size and wear and tear.  Also, thanks to 880 for your kind enabling.



It looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> It looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


Thank you very much!  I always enjoy seeing your new jewelry, too.  You’ve curated a great collection.


----------



## skyqueen

...just gorgeous!


----------



## Cool Breeze

skyqueen said:


> ...just gorgeous!


Thank you so much.  That’s high praise coming from you.  You have such beautiful jewelry.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cool Breeze said:


> Here is my new bracelet.  I saw it briefly two months ago in the Orlando boutique and I knew it was calling my name.  Many thanks to Goldfish8, Fice16 and Rockysmom for patiently answering all my questions on size and wear and tear.  Also, thanks to 880 for your kind enabling.


Stunning dear!!!! I’m so happy for you. The size looks like it was made for your wrist. Congratulations again!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

GoldFish8 said:


> Stunning dear!!!! I’m so happy for you. The size looks like it was made for your wrist. Congratulations again!!


Thank you again for your support and encouragement.


----------



## Canturi lover

Cool Breeze said:


> Here is my new bracelet.  I saw it briefly two months ago in the Orlando boutique and I knew it was calling my name.  Many thanks to Goldfish8, Fice16 and Rockysmom for patiently answering all my questions on size and wear and tear.  Also, thanks to 880 for your kind enabling.


Congratulations @Cool Breeze this looks amazing on you.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Canturi lover said:


> Congratulations @Cool Breeze this looks amazing on you.


Thank you for your kind words.  I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Canturi lover

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  I hope all is well with you.


It is thanks. School holidays have started so going to be pretty busy


----------



## missie1

Stunning


----------



## Cool Breeze

missie1 said:


> Stunning


Thank you so much!


----------



## vinotastic

Can anyone share how bulgari bracelet sizing works?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cool Breeze said:


> Here is my new bracelet.  I saw it briefly two months ago in the Orlando boutique and I knew it was calling my name.  Many thanks to Goldfish8, Fice16 and Rockysmom for patiently answering all my questions on size and wear and tear.  Also, thanks to 880 for your kind enabling.



Absolutely gorgeous ! Enjoy wearing in good health  xx


----------



## Cool Breeze

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ! Enjoy wearing in good health  xx


Thank you so much!  I love all your pieces, too.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you so much!  I love all your pieces, too.


Thanks so much that's so kind of you. Your pieces are fabulous ! We must have similar taste  xx


----------



## Axljade

Cool Breeze said:


> Here is my new bracelet.  I saw it briefly two months ago in the Orlando boutique and I knew it was calling my name.  Many thanks to Goldfish8, Fice16 and Rockysmom for patiently answering all my questions on size and wear and tear.  Also, thanks to 880 for your kind enabling.


Looks great!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Axljade said:


> Looks great!!


Thank you very much.  I‘m really enjoying it, I find any excuse to wear it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

vinotastic said:


> Can anyone share how bulgari bracelet sizing works?


In general, small is 15 cm, medium is 17 cm, and large is 19 cm.  I highly recommend you try them on.  I was in between sizes so I really had to think about the fit.  Good luck!


----------



## vinotastic

Cool Breeze said:


> In general, small is 15 cm, medium is 17 cm, and large is 19 cm.  I highly recommend you try them on.  I was in between sizes so I really had to think about the fit.  Good luck!



wow no 16!  Thank you.  I def need to try on once my budget allows =)


----------



## 880

OT Re bulgari sizing. are the Bulgari serpenti viper RG double ring, I bought it for my pinkie finger on 7/4/2001. It was a hot day. Recently, I was washing my hands and it slipped off, so now I wear it on my ring finger. I’m absolutely fine with that — I think I like it more— but I don’t think it’s becasue I’ve massively lost weight in the last week (I wish lol). Just an FYI in case someone wants the same ring. It’s the one with pave head and tail. The Bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet IRL doesn‘t look as massive as the left pic btw. Both are my left hand.



thank you @Cool Breeze for your advice and kind words below! Hugs


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> OT, but re the Bulgari serpenti viper RG double ring, I bought it for my pinkie finger on 7/4/2001. It was a hot day. Recently, I was washing my hands and it slipped off, so now I wear it on my ring finger. I’m absolutely fine with that, but I don’t think it’s becasue I’ve massively lost weight in the last week (I wish lol). Just an FYI in case someone wants the same ring. It’s the one with pave head and tail.


I always worry about that sort of thing when I buy rings.  if I’m in a store that has the AC cranked up, my finger goes down in size.  i’m glad you’re content wearing it on your ring finger.  It such a beautiful ring and looks amazing with the bracelet.


----------



## Rami00

Have been eyeing this piece from 2016 .. ugh. I was certain to pull the plug in white gold but the SA suggested to try in yellow and rose gold. Now, I don’t know which one I want - kinda leaning towards rose gold ( was never a fan before)


----------



## Rami00

vinotastic said:


> Can anyone share how bulgari bracelet sizing works?


I wear size 16 love bracelets and small was perfect for me.


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> Have been eyeing this piece from 2016 .. ugh. I was certain to pull the plug in white gold but the SA suggested to try in yellow and rose gold. Now, I don’t know which one I want - kinda leaning towards rose gold ( was never a fan before)
> 
> View attachment 5136000


I am also thinking about the RG. It seems to mix so well with WG with just a gentle pop. However, I wonder if mixing RG and WG is the popular current look and that is why it is so visually appealing now. WG may be the safer choice long term. Do you have a photo comparing the WG and RG with your usual stack? I am guessing the RG looks beautiful! I am trying to remember if your perlee diamond clover is in WG or YG/PG; I think that would influence my advice.


----------



## Chrysje

Rami00 said:


> Have been eyeing this piece from 2016 .. ugh. I was certain to pull the plug in white gold but the SA suggested to try in yellow and rose gold. Now, I don’t know which one I want - kinda leaning towards rose gold ( was never a fan before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136000



I jus recently got this bracelet in the white gold pave diamond version and it was my dream piece for almost 1,5 years. So here goes my theory/opinion: I am also a big lover of yellow and a little less of rose gold because it pops a little less/fades too much on my skin tone (I have mostly yellow gold as I like the contrast with my skin tone, then white gold with diamonds because without diamonds it reminds me too much of silver and third place rose gold) , but I think white gold goes best with (pave) diamonds because the white gold blends in almost seamlessly with the diamonds and therefore makes them sparkle more in my head LOL. I also read on other subjects on TPF that alot of people prefer the combo white gold with diamonds because of this reason. 

 If white gold is really not an option for you anymore then I think rose gold goes better together with pave diamonds than yellow gold.The real beauty of yellow gold jewellery pieces shines more (just my opinion) when it is plain on its own or in a VCA alhambra style setting with a nice stone like mop, onyx, malachite etc. 

Believe me I gave this subject aloooot of thought LOL as I contemplate very well before buying any jewellery piece. But you can’t really go wrong with this stunning serpenti piece so you have to see what catches your eye the most in the end.  Good luck with choosing your perfect piece!! ❤️


----------



## Rami00

nicole0612 said:


> I am also thinking about the RG. It seems to mix so well with WG with just a gentle pop. However, I wonder if mixing RG and WG is the popular current look and that is why it is so visually appealing now. WG may be the safer choice long term. Do you have a photo comparing the WG and RG with your usual stack? I am guessing the RG looks beautiful! I am trying to remember if your perlee diamond clover is in WG or YG/PG; I think that would influence my advice.


Thank you Nicole!
I don’t have the pic side by side but here is the one I took a while back. At that time I was certain about white gold lol
I am waiting for my perlee bracelet in wg.


----------



## Rami00

Chrysje said:


> I jus recently got this bracelet in the white gold pave diamond version and it was my dream piece for almost 1,5 years. So here goes my theory/opinion: I am also a big lover of yellow and a little less of rose gold because it pops a little less/fades too much on my skin tone (I have mostly yellow gold as I like the contrast with my skin tone, then white gold with diamonds because without diamonds it reminds me too much of silver and third place rose gold) , but I think white gold goes best with (pave) diamonds because the white gold blends in almost seamlessly with the diamonds and therefore makes them sparkle more in my head LOL. I also read on other subjects on TPF that alot of people prefer the combo white gold with diamonds because of this reason.
> 
> If white gold is really not an option for you anymore then I think rose gold goes better together with pave diamonds than yellow gold.The real beauty of yellow gold jewellery pieces shines more (just my opinion) when it is plain on its own or in a VCA alhambra style setting with a nice stone like mop, onyx, malachite etc.
> 
> Believe me I gave this subject aloooot of thought LOL as I contemplate very well before buying any jewellery piece. But you can’t really go wrong with this stunning serpenti piece so you have to see what catches your eye the most in the end.  Good luck with choosing your perfect piece!! ❤


Hahahaha I hear ya. It’s absolutely striking in white gold, I hope you are enjoying this piece, it’s so captivating. I have been trying to get it from so long but there was always some bag in my way LOL.
I always trying to be 100% certain on jewelry - expensive regret. Should have tried the white gold side by side with yellow and rose 

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Nicole!
> I don’t have the pic side by side but here is the one I took a while back. At that time I was certain about white gold lol
> I am waiting for my perlee bracelet in wg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138554


This is so gorgeous! 
Is your love yellow gold or pink gold? I think your incoming white gold perlee would work with either color serpenti, but if your love is YG, I would stick with the WG serpenti to keep the look a little more streamlined. Unless you don’t plan on wearing them together!


----------



## 880

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Nicole!
> I don’t have the pic side by side but here is the one I took a while back. At that time I was certain about white gold lol
> I am waiting for my perlee bracelet in wg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138554


I like all three on you aesthetically, but I vote RG
1. WG is preferred by TPF when accompanied with diamonds for maximum visual punch. It’s absolutely stunning, but very eye catching and i think more dressy. (Though I have no problem with wearing dressy pieces every day, I prefer a gold that blends more with my skintone
2. yg is very flattering and still striking, but the general consensus is that if you mix metal Y/WG is less desirable than RG/WG
IMO the jury is still out on this bc YG/WG is resurgent in popularity. But, I’m of an age where the two tone Rolex or imitators were a ubiquitous style statement  when I was younger. So, I’m not really a fan personally of YG/WG
3. Although it is true that RG is having a fashion moment now, Bulgari rose is a bit more subtle than, for example Cartier. I think it’s easier to wear, easier to mix. And it warms the skin tone and mutes the bling enough to wear everyday. It’s still plenty blingy, but more versatile. JMO, YMMV  

have fun deciding!


----------



## Chrysje

Rami00 said:


> Hahahaha I hear ya. It’s absolutely striking in white gold, I hope you are enjoying this piece, it’s so captivating. I have been trying to get it from so long but there was always some bag in my way LOL.
> I always trying to be 100% certain on jewelry - expensive regret. Should have tried the white gold side by side with yellow and rose
> 
> Thank you for the feedback



 Well now you have a good reason to visit the Bvlgari boutique again to play dress-up and try all 3 serpenti bracelets together and all the other eye candy there LOL. I saw your picture of the white gold version and it looked striking on you!! After trying on a few more times, your heart will tell you which is the most beautiful for you. They are really expensive bracelets so no room for doubt/regret. Enjoy this fun process and please share with us when your perfect piece is chosen


----------



## Rami00

Chrysje said:


> Well now you have a good reason to visit the Bvlgari boutique again to play dress-up and try all 3 serpenti bracelets together and all the other eye candy there LOL. I saw your picture of the white gold version and it looked striking on you!! After trying on a few more times, your heart will tell you which is the most beautiful for you. They are really expensive bracelets so no room for doubt/regret. Enjoy this fun process and please share with us when your perfect piece is chosen



Seems like I'll be picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Chrysje

Rami00 said:


> Seems like I'll be picking it up tomorrow


Yayyy so exciting!! Very curious to know which one ultimately became THE ONE!  I hope you can share with us when you have time and that you had alot of fun in the boutique today.


----------



## Rami00

Could we take a moment for these beautiful pieces please!!! I owe you guys the pics of my bracelet - I’ll post them tomorrow. 
Ps. I want that choker so bad


----------



## 4LV

Just got mine yesterday!   But having trouble to put it on by myself. For those who has it, could you explain in detail how you do it without stretch the tension system? Pics are welcome. TIA


----------



## chiaoapple

4LV said:


> View attachment 5176416
> 
> Just got mine yesterday!   But having trouble to put it on by myself. For those who has it, could you explain in detail how you do it without stretch the tension system? Pics are welcome. TIA


I think it is ok to be stretched when taking on and off? When I got mine I asked the SA about potential breakage, and she said unless you apply brute force to deliberately break the piece, putting it on and taking it off would not cause damage. The only repair she could recall was when a customer’s child played with it roughly
What I do is I put my wrist against the bracelet and manoeuvre it so that it “snaps” in place. Have to say, it does hurt a bit doing it this way though!


----------



## chiaoapple

nicole0612 said:


> I am also thinking about the RG. It seems to mix so well with WG with just a gentle pop. However, I wonder if mixing RG and WG is the popular current look and that is why it is so visually appealing now. WG may be the safer choice long term. Do you have a photo comparing the WG and RG with your usual stack? I am guessing the RG looks beautiful! I am trying to remember if your perlee diamond clover is in WG or YG/PG; I think that would influence my advice.


Hi hi, just jumping in here as I have the RG serpenti and WG VCA clover. Coincidentally I tried paring the two yesterday and felt that it looked a bit messy… However the WG serpenti goes amazingly with the WG clover.
If you are only thinking of one, I may recommend the WG serpenti over the RG. My current dilemma with my RG is finding more bracelets to stack with it (a problem that I don’t have with the WG, as I could pair with other WG or YG pieces). So far I am only stacking the RG serpenti with WG and RG VCA perlee pearls of gold. 
I recently tried on the Tiffany T1 in RG, and also the Diva in diamond and MOP. Still deciding!


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Hi hi, just jumping in here as I have the RG serpenti and WG VCA clover. Coincidentally I tried paring the two yesterday and felt that it looked a bit messy… However the WG serpenti goes amazingly with the WG clover.
> If you are only thinking of one, I may recommend the WG serpenti over the RG. My current dilemma with my RG is finding more bracelets to stack with it (a problem that I don’t have with the WG, as I could pair with other WG or YG pieces). So far I am only stacking the RG serpenti with WG and RG VCA perlee pearls of gold.
> I recently tried on the Tiffany T1 in RG, and also the Diva in diamond and MOP. Still deciding!
> View attachment 5176456
> View attachment 5176457


Thank you, this advice is extremely helpful. I have a feeling that the WG serpenti pairs better with other bracelet designs because the metalwork blends more with the diamonds in white gold (more streamlined, the eye does not have as much detail to take in immediately) compared to rose gold. Therefore perhaps the RG serpenti pairs best with bracelets with a simple shape (a simple bangle shape like the Love or simple beaded bangle like the Perlee Pearls of Gold), or with another serpenti. The Tiffany T1 and diamond Diva bracelets make a statement on their own in RG, so the pairing does seem to have less flow with the RG serpenti, though both are beautiful. The photos speak much more than words, thank you.


----------



## 4LV

chiaoapple said:


> I think it is ok to be stretched when taking on and off? When I got mine I asked the SA about potential breakage, and she said unless you apply brute force to deliberately break the piece, putting it on and taking it off would not cause damage. The only repair she could recall was when a customer’s child played with it roughly
> What I do is I put my wrist against the bracelet and manoeuvre it so that it “snaps” in place. Have to say, it does hurt a bit doing it this way though!


Thank you so much for your reply. Hope it wouldn’t hurt when we open it slightly.


----------



## Purrsey

I see so many people do youtube videos on Cartier thin JUC (as most are struggling with the right way of putting it on) but zero on Serpenti. Hope to spot one soon.
SA put on for me and it looked so easy. I asked him will the coil be loose one day. He said with the right method it won't and he went into the technicality of the design but honestly i wasn't listening as i was blinded/deafened by the bling once on my wrist.

of course I added some effect post production


----------



## Cool Breeze

4LV said:


> View attachment 5176416
> 
> Just got mine yesterday!   But having trouble to put it on by myself. For those who has it, could you explain in detail how you do it without stretch the tension system? Pics are welcome. TIA


oops!  See next reply.


----------



## Cool Breeze

chiaoapple said:


> Hi hi, just jumping in here as I have the RG serpenti and WG VCA clover. Coincidentally I tried paring the two yesterday and felt that it looked a bit messy… However the WG serpenti goes amazingly with the WG clover.
> If you are only thinking of one, I may recommend the WG serpenti over the RG. My current dilemma with my RG is finding more bracelets to stack with it (a problem that I don’t have with the WG, as I could pair with other WG or YG pieces). So far I am only stacking the RG serpenti with WG and RG VCA perlee pearls of gold.
> I recently tried on the Tiffany T1 in RG, and also the Diva in diamond and MOP. Still deciding!
> View attachment 5176456
> View attachment 5176457


There is a post under “Any Bulgari/Bulgari Wearers Out There”, #688 that suggests the proper way to open and close the bracelet. Check it out. It works for me. Btw, it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you. I followed your thread and checked... it just said open half way and slide your wrist side ways in? Is that correct? Wish could see her video if you still have it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

4LV said:


> Thank you. I followed your thread and checked... it just said open half way and slide your wrist side ways in? Is that correct? Wish could see her video if you still have it.


I hold the bracelet parallel to my arm near the narrowest part of my wrist, I open it slightly for the head to slide over the top of my wrist, then I wind or move the tail part on.  I do the same when removing it albeit the bracelet is at more of an angle.  If you want to see the video, please reach out to @goldfish inasmuch as it is her video.  I hope all this helps! Lmk.


----------



## 4LV

Cool Breeze said:


> I hold the bracelet parallel to my arm near the narrowest part of my wrist, I open it slightly for the head to slide over the top of my wrist, then I wind or move the tail part on.  I do the same when removing it albeit the bracelet is at more of an angle.  If you want to see the video, please reach out to @goldfish inasmuch as it is her video.  I hope all this helps! Lmk.


Than you so much for the detail. I will practice this way. I have not removed it since putting it on. lol I might wear it like my Love.


----------



## chiaoapple

4LV said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Hope it wouldn’t hurt when we open it slightly.


hi, to clarify, I mean it is my wrist that hurts haha.The bracelet is fine!


----------



## Rami00

chiaoapple said:


> Hi hi, just jumping in here as I have the RG serpenti and WG VCA clover. Coincidentally I tried paring the two yesterday and felt that it looked a bit messy… However the WG serpenti goes amazingly with the WG clover.
> If you are only thinking of one, I may recommend the WG serpenti over the RG. My current dilemma with my RG is finding more bracelets to stack with it (a problem that I don’t have with the WG, as I could pair with other WG or YG pieces). So far I am only stacking the RG serpenti with WG and RG VCA perlee pearls of gold.
> I recently tried on the Tiffany T1 in RG, and also the Diva in diamond and MOP. Still deciding!
> View attachment 5176456



I love the look of serpenti and diva stack.  Would you PLEASE post a pic of it with your wg perlee clover bracelet?


----------



## Rami00




----------



## Cool Breeze

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 5179340
> View attachment 5179341


Beautiful!  Congratulations!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Purrsey

@Rami00 
One of the most beautiful jewelries  I've seen! I still can't get it out of my mind since the last I tried on.
Is that RG?


----------



## Rami00

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful!  Congratulations!  Wear it in good health.


Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> @Rami00
> One of the most beautiful jewelries  I've seen! I still can't get it out of my mind since the last I tried on.
> Is that RG?


Thank you. Yes, it's rose gold 
Are you thinking of getting it?


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. Yes, it's rose gold
> Are you thinking of getting it?


I've always been a YG person however I find bvlgari YG a little over the top. You think so?

I only tried YG at the store. But I believe my aunt has one in RG - I might ask if she can let me try it out first (silver lining for me is she can't fit into most of her precious jewellery now ). Moreover I need to slowly slowly save up for this lol. 
But definitely it's on my vision board.


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Here is mine that I got from hubby this week I decided to pair it with the Plume De Chanel


----------



## Purrsey

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> Here is mine that I got from hubby this week I decided to pair it with the Plume De Chanel


My eyes are so bedazzled


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> I've always been a YG person however I find bvlgari YG a little over the top. You think so?
> 
> I only tried YG at the store. But I believe my aunt has one in RG - I might ask if she can let me try it out first (silver lining for me is she can't fit into most of her precious jewellery now ). Moreover I need to slowly slowly save up for this lol.
> But definitely it's on my vision board.


I find their yellow gold has a lil bit more color than usual, just a tiny bit. Try all three metals next time and please take pictures. It always helps to make a decision.


----------



## 880

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> Here is mine that I got from hubby this week I decided to pair it with the Plume De Chanel


Love this! So gorgeous! What a wonderful gift! Your DH has great taste!


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 5179340
> View attachment 5179341


OMG, Beautiful !!! What your wrist size? and What is your Love bracelet size ? My Love is 15...not sure Small Serpenti would fit me


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> I find their yellow gold has a lil bit more color than usual, just a tiny bit. Try all three metals next time and please take pictures. It always helps to make a decision.


Ok I'll head to the danger zone someday again.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Purrsey said:


> I see so many people do youtube videos on Cartier thin JUC (as most are struggling with the right way of putting it on) but zero on Serpenti. Hope to spot one soon.
> SA put on for me and it looked so easy. I asked him will the coil be loose one day. He said with the right method it won't and he went into the technicality of the design but honestly i wasn't listening as i was blinded/deafened by the bling once on my wrist.
> 
> of course I added some effect post production
> View attachment 5176532


What is your Love size ? This look really pretty on you.


----------



## Purrsey

Pepper2110 said:


> OMG, Beautiful !!! What your wrist size? and What is your Love bracelet size ? My Love is 15...not sure Small Serpenti would fit me


Yes it fits. I'm size 15 for Love. My wrist size fall short under 14 (i finally found a measuring tape! I've been measuring with a paper strip and ruler and thought I've been a 14 but actually smaller than 14).

The fit is comfy.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Purrsey said:


> Yes it fits. I'm size 15 for Love. My wrist size fall short under 14 (i finally found a measuring tape! I've been measuring with a paper strip and ruler and thought I've been a 14 but actually smaller than 14).
> 
> The fit is comfy.


That Serpenti on you is Small right ?


----------



## Purrsey

Pepper2110 said:


> That Serpenti on you is Small right ?


Yes it is.


----------



## Rami00

Pepper2110 said:


> OMG, Beautiful !!! What your wrist size? and What is your Love bracelet size ? My Love is 15...not sure Small Serpenti would fit me


Thank you! I wear a size 16 love bracelet. I think small would fit you.


----------



## Purrsey

Pepper2110 said:


> What is your Love size ? This look really pretty on you.


Thank you.. would you be trying it out at the store some day?


----------



## Purrsey

Went to try all colors. I can't seem to like other colors on me. So YG is it.

Also tried the other Serpenti. It's very pretty too. But the sizing is quite different.


----------



## Purrsey

I find this very gorgeous too.
It definitely runs big, compared to the full pave.
I see so many nice bracelets at the store and I felt like trying everything.


----------



## Purrsey

It's an expensive purchase so it warrants more trying at the store (hope you all don't mind more action shots).
I love it more after trying out the second time. It sits so well with Love (without crossing); or alone. It's perfect.

Phone case stickers are occasionally added/replaced by my toddler.


----------



## 911snowball

Purrsey, thank you so much for all your mod shots of this bracelet!  Never too much at all- this one is on my list and I am still deciding between rg and wg. Your pics (especially the shot with the 3 metals in the boxes) was SO HELPFUL! 
I agree that the other one you showed with the diamonds on just the ends is also very pretty.  So much to consider.
I have the regula VCA clover in both rg and wg so something tells me I will ultimately end up with the serpenti in both metals too!


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Purrsey said:


> I find this very gorgeous too.
> It definitely runs big, compared to the full pave.
> I see so many nice bracelets at the store and I felt like trying everything.
> 
> View attachment 5180892


Thank you so much for trying it on. I have eyes on this one but afraid it would be big on me ( Love 15)... Do you have more pics with this one ( in other angles) ?


----------



## vinotastic

Purrsey said:


> It's an expensive purchase so it warrants more trying at the store (hope you all don't mind more action shots).
> I love it more after trying out the second time. It sits so well with Love (without crossing); or alone. It's perfect.
> 
> Phone case stickers are occasionally added/replaced by my toddler.



Thanks for sharing!  I have the demi on my list and my store doesnt have it in stock.  I tried on the full pave to get sizing but it sounds like I need to size down for the demi!


----------



## Purrsey

vinotastic said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I have the demi on my list and my store doesnt have it in stock.  I tried on the full pave to get sizing but it sounds like I need to size down for the demi!


Definitely they are both not made the same in sizing. Sizing down from the full pave sounds like a wise choice.


----------



## Purrsey

Pepper2110 said:


> Thank you so much for trying it on. I have eyes on this one but afraid it would be big on me ( Love 15)... Do you have more pics with this one ( in other angles) ?


Sorry I didn't take more photos despite I really like the beauty of it. It really depends on your preferred fitting. If you like it loose, it's still acceptable but bear in mind it does rotate on the wrist by itself. And definitely won't stack well with Love on 15 (my size too), if you plan to layer. It will roll all over the place on the Love.
For me I'm not a loose fit person so this bracelet unfortunately is not "acceptable" to me on fitting.  The full pave fitting is so much better.


----------



## Purrsey

911snowball said:


> Purrsey, thank you so much for all your mod shots of this bracelet!  Never too much at all- this one is on my list and I am still deciding between rg and wg. Your pics (especially the shot with the 3 metals in the boxes) was SO HELPFUL!
> I agree that the other one you showed with the diamonds on just the ends is also very pretty.  So much to consider.
> I have the regula VCA clover in both rg and wg so something tells me I will ultimately end up with the serpenti in both metals too!


Glad I didn't overkill lol.

hope to see your reveal soon!


----------



## Rami00

@Purrsey no such thing as too many mod shots.  Seems like you had fun at the boutique and that's the fun process. I think you can't go wrong with any, rg and yg bracelet looks more detailed to my eyes for some reason.


----------



## Rami00

I would love to hear your thoughts! What kind of other jewelry you mix and match with your bulgari? How about earrings? What would you wear with the serpenti (pavé pg). It's my first and only piece in rose gold, I don't want to be too matchy either. What pieces would you recommend to pair it with- something from Bulgari, VCA?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Rami00 said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts! What kind of other jewelry you mix and match with your bulgari? How about earrings? What would you wear with the serpenti (pavé pg). It's my first and only piece in rose gold, I don't want to be too matchy either. What pieces would you recommend to pair it with- something from Bulgari, VCA?


The pave Alhambra earrings would look lovely with it.


----------



## 880

4LV said:


> Thank you. I followed your thread and checked... it just said open half way and slide your wrist side ways in? Is that correct? Wish could see her video if you still have it.


I open mine just enough to wiggle my wrist in sideways. I try not to open it too much lol. It becomes second nature (I wear my serpenti tubogas every day

@Rami00, I mix the serpenti tubogas RG with YG Verdura Belperron, VCA, unbranded diamonds, and SS pearls
I think the serpenti viper could mix with Cartier on the same wrist too as per @Purrsey
i adore, adore the pic of the plume de chanel mixed with serpenti from @LuxBoy_AJ, here, top of page 5 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bulgari-serpenti.1042825/page-5

@Rami00, I have more expensive tahitian pearls, but I honestly have the most fun with cheap SS baroque! I recommend going large scale


----------



## Rami00

nycmamaofone said:


> The pave Alhambra earrings would look lovely with it.


Thank you! I’ll try those on.


----------



## Rami00

880 said:


> I open mine just enough to wiggle my wrist in sideways. I try not to open it too much lol. It becomes second nature (I wear my serpenti tubogas every day
> 
> @Rami00, I mix the serpenti tubogas RG with YG Verdura Belperron, VCA, unbranded diamonds, and SS pearls
> I think the serpenti viper could mix with Cartier on the same wrist too as per @Purrsey
> i adore, adore the pic of the plume de chanel mixed with serpenti from @LuxBoy_AJ, here, top of page 5 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bulgari-serpenti.1042825/page-5


Thank you! I love the ideas! I don’t have any pearls, maybe I could look into some earrings as well


----------



## 880

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 5179340
> View attachment 5179341


Congrats @Rami00 ! I am so happy for you! It’s gorgeous


----------



## Alena21

I also love the serpenti pave but my heart is set on the white gold.  They didn't have it when I was in the boutique though...


----------



## Isabelle_ann

Alena21 said:


> I also love the serpenti pave but my heart is set on the white gold.  They didn't have it when I was in the boutique though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188188


Love the combo with the Alhambra!


----------



## Purrsey

Alena21 said:


> I also love the serpenti pave but my heart is set on the white gold.  They didn't have it when I was in the boutique though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188188


Looks like match made in heaven.


----------



## Alena21

Purrsey said:


> Looks like match made in heaven.


Thank you


----------



## itrar

It's been a challenging year for me but I finally pulled the trigger.. Gift to myself for my bday and starting a new job soon.. Love the Serpenti bracelet


----------



## Cool Breeze

itrar said:


> It's been a challenging year for me but I finally pulled the trigger.. Gift to myself for my bday and starting a new job soon.. Love the Serpenti bracelet
> View attachment 5199778
> View attachment 5199777


Congratulations!  It looks gorgeous on you!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## hers4eva

itrar said:


> It's been a challenging year for me but I finally pulled the trigger.. Gift to myself for my bday and starting a new job soon.. Love the Serpenti bracelet
> View attachment 5199778
> View attachment 5199777



Exquisite and oh so lovely


----------



## Bagaholic222

itrar said:


> It's been a challenging year for me but I finally pulled the trigger.. Gift to myself for my bday and starting a new job soon.. Love the Serpenti bracelet
> View attachment 5199778
> View attachment 5199777


Congrats - it's so bling and gorgeous!


----------



## itrar

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It looks gorgeous on you!  Wear it in good health.


Thank you sweetie! The WG looks amazing on you as well!


----------



## itrar

hers4eva said:


> Exquisite and oh so lovely


Thank you!


----------



## itrar

Bagaholic222 said:


> Congrats - it's so bling and gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## 4LV

Any one is getting anything before the price increase? I heard it's going to be 7% on the bracelet!


----------



## kt92

I did!!!  Will do a reveal soon


----------



## r2d2ob1

Not in the same price range but I love this sting ray serpenti. Matches my laces!


----------



## Rhl2987

4LV said:


> Any one is getting anything before the price increase? I heard it's going to be 7% on the bracelet!


I wasn’t planning to but now I’m tempted to get the pave Serpenti! Everyone who has shared pictures of it here wears it so well


----------



## 4LV

Rhl2987 said:


> I wasn’t planning to but now I’m tempted to get the pave Serpenti! Everyone who has shared pictures of it here wears it so well


If you plan to have it, you might as well get it now. I love it so much that I am getting my 2nd one!


----------



## Cool Breeze

r2d2ob1 said:


> Not in the same price range but I love this sting ray serpenti. Matches my laces!


Very cool!


----------



## floridamama

4LV said:


> If you plan to have it, you might as well get it now. I love it so much that I am getting my 2nd one!


Which color will you get for your second?


----------



## 4LV

Rose gold. The color is so soft and it glows


----------



## sjunky13

itrar said:


> It's been a challenging year for me but I finally pulled the trigger.. Gift to myself for my bday and starting a new job soon.. Love the Serpenti bracelet
> View attachment 5199778
> View attachment 5199777


Congrats on new job and fab bracelet!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Has anyone confirmed the price increase for the US?


----------



## itrar

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats on new job and fab bracelet!!


thank you hon!


----------



## lulilu

Rhl2987 said:


> Has anyone confirmed the price increase for the US?


My SA told me Oct 4.  I didn't ask how much because I was purchasing a serpenti at the time.


----------



## 4LV

OMG! It came in! Even though the price has not gone up…. Ops.  


Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## lxrac

4LV said:


> OMG! It came in! Even though the price has not gone up…. Ops.
> View attachment 5211417
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



The white gold one pops out! Very chic!


----------



## Cool Breeze

4LV said:


> OMG! It came in! Even though the price has not gone up…. Ops.
> View attachment 5211417
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Wow!  Congratulations!  They look fantastic together!


----------



## 4LV

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!  Congratulations!  They look fantastic together!


Thank you so much! Your beautiful pictures was part of the reason start me on these


----------



## Cool Breeze

4LV said:


> Thank you so much! Your beautiful pictures was part of the reason start me on these


Thank you, that’s so nice of you to say!  Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## Rhl2987

I was all set to buy it tonight but the price increase is already up on the website! I guess I missed out. It’s quite early in the evening for prices to have changed but I was definitely waiting until the last second.


----------



## Purrsey

Yes the prices have gone up here too in the website.
Pretty significant jump - if say you are referring to the Serpenti full pave bracelet. 8.75% increase.


----------



## 880

r2d2ob1 said:


> Not in the same price range but I love this sting ray serpenti. Matches my laces!


I love this! You wear it so well!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Purrsey said:


> Yes the prices have gone up here too in the website.
> Pretty significant jump - if say you are referring to the Serpenti full pave bracelet. 8.75% increase.


Does anyone know if the Yg plain with the diamond tips (not full diamond) also went up?


----------



## Purrsey

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anyone know if the Yg plain with the diamond tips (not full diamond) also went up?


I believe you're referring to this. Yes up too. About 8% if not more.


----------



## Rhl2987

I decided to try my luck and call a store on the West Coast. The SA I spoke with got approval from her store manager to honor the current price for me for the rose gold full pave Serpenti bracelet. They have to get some kind of approval from accounting since I’ve never shopped with them before, but I should hear back by Tuesday to complete my order. I’m excited to finally see this bracelet in person! I’ve never tried it on before but all of your pictures are so lovely that I’m certain it will become a staple in my collection.


----------



## lxrac

Ya'll, The price increase is giving heart palpitations. Should I go reseller route? LOL


----------



## Purrsey

In my country, a reseller is letting go of the full pave Serpenti at a whopping 9200usd off! Without cert though.


----------



## Shiny lv

Neiman Marcus still shows the original prices. I was able to order tricolor B zero1 ring for $2220. Bulgari website shows $2480 after the price increase!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Shiny lv said:


> Neiman Marcus still shows the original prices. I was able to order tricolor B zero1 ring for $2220. Bulgari website shows $2480 after the price increase!


Smart shopper!  Congratulations on your new ring!


----------



## Shiny lv

Cool Breeze said:


> Smart shopper!  Congratulations on your new ring!


Thanks


----------



## Rami00

Guys RG serpenti bracelet went from $31,300 to $34,700 CDN, $3,400 increase is crazy,


----------



## Rhl2987

Rami00 said:


> Guys RG serpenti bracelet went from $31,300 to $34,700 CDN, $3,400 increase is crazy,


I think we had a $2200 increase in the US!


----------



## lill_canele

Tried on the size small yesterday. My Cartier love is a size 16 just FYI


----------



## kt92

Omg I love this.  Does tour love slide over it?  Is the bracelet comfortable to wear that snug longer term?  When I tried it on the SA suggested I get the medium which would have moved around more but he was afraid my love would overlap it (mine is a 17 and it got it to be looser on me than the 16)


----------



## lill_canele

kt92 said:


> Omg I love this.  Does tour love slide over it?  Is the bracelet comfortable to wear that snug longer term?  When I tried it on the SA suggested I get the medium which would have moved around more but he was afraid my love would overlap it (mine is a 17 and it got it to be looser on me than the 16)



No the love bracelet does not go over it. Though the small size Bvlgari is quite small, it does not press into my skin but touches enough skin that it gets held in place. Therefore it doesn’t really slide down the smaller end of my wrist unless I move my arm a lot.
I think if they both tend to move a lot, at the smallest/narrowest part of my wrist, maybe the love can slightly go over the Bvlgari serpenti but not slide over completely.

hope that helps!


----------



## Purrsey

kt92 said:


> Omg I love this.  Does tour love slide over it?  Is the bracelet comfortable to wear that snug longer term?  When I tried it on the SA suggested I get the medium which would have moved around more but he was afraid my love would overlap it (mine is a 17 and it got it to be looser on me than the 16)


May I chime in. Referring to post #75 and #47, my love is 15 and S for Serpenti is oh so matchy in terms of sizing. You bet I shake my hand a lot while trying. They both don't go over each other at all. Comfort wise - love it. It sits and grove my wrist nicely, even better than Love. 

If you're a size 17 Love, perhaps M should work. But best to try at store. And shake your arm. Lol.


----------



## kt92

My new viper ring came today!  I’m in love with my new snake friend !


----------



## Cool Breeze

kt92 said:


> My new viper ring came today!  I’m in love with my new snake friend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218183


Congratulations!  It is such a cool ring and you wear it well


----------



## ThisVNchick

Excited to add this sparkly serpent to my jewelry collection. Got the last one at NM so was able to get it for the pre-increased price and it is also triple points weekend. Win-win!


----------



## kt92

Omg that is gorgeous and a great perspective coordinating with your multi Love.  What size are both ?  16 and small?


----------



## ThisVNchick

kt92 said:


> Omg that is gorgeous and a great perspective coordinating with your multi Love.  What size are both ?  16 and small?


Yes. Rainbow love is 16, serpenti is small.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I just purchased a size small YG serpenti pave bracelet, it should arrive in a week! I hope it fits and that I chose the right color. I have never tried any blvgari pieces on in person, since due to COVID I try to do most of my shopping online now.

Lately I have been liking mixing metals, my current stack is a: RG regular size pave love, YG small pave love, YG small JUC w/ diamonds, RG small JUC w/ diamonds, and a YG regular size love with 4 diamonds (loves are size 15, small JUCs size 14 - my wrist is 13.5cm).

I was conflicted on whether to go for rose gold or yellow gold for the serpenti, but the rose gold was sold out in size small (unless I got it at saks online, which I didn't want to do - lately my orders from them get put on a security hold and it's so frustrating) so that made my decision for me. I also considered white gold, but I don't love mixing white gold with yellow and rose gold for some reason. I prefer to wear white gold by itself. I might get the white gold next, if I love the yellow gold one.

I am so excited!!


----------



## 880

kt92 said:


> My new viper ring came today!  I’m in love with my new snake friend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218183


I love this! its absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## lxrac

Glitterbomb said:


> I just purchased a size small YG serpenti pave bracelet, it should arrive in a week! I hope it fits and that I chose the right color. I have never tried any blvgari pieces on in person, since due to COVID I try to do most of my shopping online now.
> 
> Lately I have been liking mixing metals, my current stack is a: RG regular size pave love, YG small pave love, YG small JUC w/ diamonds, RG small JUC w/ diamonds, and a YG regular size love with 4 diamonds (loves are size 15, small JUCs size 14 - my wrist is 13.5cm).
> 
> I was conflicted on whether to go for rose gold or yellow gold for the serpenti, but the rose gold was sold out in size small (unless I got it at saks online, which I didn't want to do - lately my orders from them get put on a security hold and it's so frustrating) so that made my decision for me. I also considered white gold, but I don't love mixing white gold with yellow and rose gold for some reason. I prefer to wear white gold by itself. I might get the white gold next, if I love the yellow gold one.
> 
> I am so excited!!



Ooooh show us your gorgeous sick stack!


----------



## Glitterbomb

lxrac said:


> Ooooh show us your gorgeous sick stack!



I'll post a pic when the serpenti bracelet arrives!


----------



## Rhl2987

@Glitterbomb congratulations! Can’t wait to see the combos you come up with! I am similar in that I mostly have rose and yellow gold but I went with white gold for the variety. I’m having a hard time stacking it though so here it is by itself!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Wow, Bulgari (Bvlgari?) is INCREDIBLE.

The bracelet arrived to me today...less than 24 hours after I ordered it. I did select priority shipping, but wow I wasn't expecting it to receive it this morning. I thought it was a week even with priority.

I have ordered both Cartier and VCA online and typically to get an item even with priority shipping it will take anywhere from a week to a month. Sometimes Cartier and VCA will say an item is in stock, but they end up having to do a worldwide search to source it anyway. So receiving an item less than 24 hours after being purchased is extremely impressive to me, and absolutely superb customer service.

The packaging is amazing too, very high quality and you can just tell a lot of thought and effort goes into this brand.

I am so, so happy with the yellow gold. It is beautiful and goes very well with my current stack.

The bracelet is incredibly comfortable and fits great on both of my wrists (my left wrist is 13.5 cm, right is 14cm). Usually bracelets don't fit me well on both wrists (my size 15 loves are way too tight on my right wrist, but the size up, 16, is far too big, so I can only wear them on my left wrist). It doesn't slide over onto my palm on either wrist, which is something that REALLY irritates me.

It is also very easy to put on and take off as well, similar to the small JUC in that manner.

This is honestly the most comfortable bracelet I own now.

I definitely will be getting it in white gold next, and probably even in rose gold someday!


----------



## Glitterbomb

I wanted to share one more picture   

Sorry for the bad quality, I had to take it selfie style with my webcam


----------



## itrar

Glitterbomb said:


> Wow, Bulgari (Bvlgari?) is INCREDIBLE.
> 
> The bracelet arrived to me today...less than 24 hours after I ordered it. I did select priority shipping, but wow I wasn't expecting it to receive it this morning. I thought it was a week even with priority.
> 
> I have ordered both Cartier and VCA online and typically to get an item even with priority shipping it will take anywhere from a week to a month. Sometimes Cartier and VCA will say an item is in stock, but they end up having to do a worldwide search to source it anyway. So receiving an item less than 24 hours after being purchased is extremely impressive to me, and absolutely superb customer service.
> 
> The packaging is amazing too, very high quality and you can just tell a lot of thought and effort goes into this brand.
> 
> I am so, so happy with the yellow gold. It is beautiful and goes very well with my current stack.
> 
> The bracelet is incredibly comfortable and fits great on both of my wrists (my left wrist is 13.5 cm, right is 14cm). Usually bracelets don't fit me well on both wrists (my size 15 loves are way too tight on my right wrist, but the size up, 16, is far too big, so I can only wear them on my left wrist). It doesn't slide over onto my palm on either wrist, which is something that REALLY irritates me.
> 
> It is also very easy to put on and take off as well, similar to the small JUC in that manner.
> 
> This is honestly the most comfortable bracelet I own now.
> 
> I definitely will be getting it in white gold next, and probably even in rose gold someday!
> 
> View attachment 5223929


your bracelet collection is so stunning!


----------



## Prada Prince

r2d2ob1 said:


> Not in the same price range but I love this sting ray serpenti. Matches my laces!



Snap! I LOVE the galuchat in this emerald shade. I have the single Serpenti version.


----------



## snibor

Prada Prince said:


> Snap! I LOVE the galuchat in this emerald shade. I have the single Serpenti version.
> View attachment 5229101
> View attachment 5229101


Looks amazing!


----------



## _Moravia_

Here are a couple of photos of my older Bvlgari two-toned double-tour Serpenti Tubogas bracelet (I prefer the thicker Serpenti styles in both their bracelets and rings):


----------



## Cool Breeze

_Moravia_ said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my older Bvlgari two-toned double-tour Serpenti Tubogas bracelet (I prefer the thicker Serpenti styles in both their bracelets and rings):
> 
> View attachment 5229641
> View attachment 5229642


Stunning!


----------



## _Moravia_

Cool Breeze said:


> Stunning!



Thank you @Cool Breeze.


----------



## nicole0612

_Moravia_ said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my older Bvlgari two-toned double-tour Serpenti Tubogas bracelet (I prefer the thicker Serpenti styles in both their bracelets and rings):
> 
> View attachment 5229641
> View attachment 5229642


It is so stunning and what presence!


----------



## Mishella

Sharing with you my Serpenti collection


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Hello. Glad I got this pavé serpenti bracelet before the imminent price increase. Have a great weekend y’all


----------



## diva lee

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello. Glad I got this pavé serpenti bracelet before the imminent price increase. Have a great weekend y’all



Absolutely gorgeous serpenti! Congrats! Do you know when the price increase will occur and by what percent prices will go up?


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

diva lee said:


> Absolutely gorgeous serpenti! Congrats! Do you know when the price increase will occur and by what percent prices will go up?


Hello. Thank you. My SA told me this month it will increase. She said probably on the 14th of this month. I honestly don’t know how much it’s going to increase. I’ll ask for more info next time.


----------



## Chrysje

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello. Thank you. My SA told me this month it will increase. She said probably on the 14th of this month. I honestly don’t know how much it’s going to increase. I’ll ask for more info next time.


Congratulations on your serpenti bracelet ✨. I also got it last year and it is my favourite piece now. Did your SA maybe tell you if only the serpenti line is having a price increase? Or also other lines/all bvlgari pieces? I am just checking because I had bzero earrings on my wish list. Thank you for sharing this with us by the way ❤️


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Chrysje said:


> Congratulations on your serpenti bracelet ✨. I also got it last year and it is my favourite piece now. Did your SA maybe tell you if only the serpenti line is having a price increase? Or also other lines/all bvlgari pieces? I am just checking because I had bzero earrings on my wish list. Thank you for sharing this with us by the way ❤


 Hello. Thank you.  She didn't specifically told me which line is increasing in Bulgari, she just told me that Bulgari is having a price increase. I’ll definitely share if I get more info


----------



## diva lee

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello. Thank you. My SA told me this month it will increase. She said probably on the 14th of this month. I honestly don’t know how much it’s going to increase. I’ll ask for more info next time.



Thanks for your response! They just increased prices on the serpenti line around September of last year so fingers crossed the increase will be minimal.


----------



## janaday

Hi All, Hoping to get some advice!  I bit the bullet and finally bought a Serpenti ring after eyeing it for ages.  Thing is, I think I'm truly in between sizes.  I ended up with the medium and am hoping it will stretch out, but it's definitely tight.  For reference, I have small hands and my wedding ring and band are a size 3.75.  I can't possibly imagine being a size large! The only large available to try was the full pave, which felt slightly big.  Does anyone have any experience with this ring stretching or being able to be stretched?  Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Mishella

janaday said:


> Hi All, Hoping to get some advice!  I bit the bullet and finally bought a Serpenti ring after eyeing it for ages.  Thing is, I think I'm truly in between sizes.  I ended up with the medium and am hoping it will stretch out, but it's definitely tight.  For reference, I have small hands and my wedding ring and band are a size 3.75.  I can't possibly imagine being a size large! The only large available to try was the full pave, which felt slightly big.  Does anyone have any experience with this ring stretching or being able to be stretched?  Thank you all in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320444


It won’t stretch too much, as it has 3 rows. You can wear it on one of the smaller finger though


----------



## sjunky13

Does anyone have these earrings?










						Serpenti Viper Earrings 358361 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Serpenti Viper Earrings and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com


----------



## _Moravia_

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have these earrings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serpenti Viper Earrings 358361 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Serpenti Viper Earrings and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com



I don't, but I have been eyeing them for awhile so I would also be interested to hear if anyone has these earrings and what they think of them.


----------



## jshih1337

girliegirl said:


> Please share thoughts and pics! I would love a bracelet but it’s too similar to my Cartier JUC so I’m thinking of a ring perhaps. Would love to see what you have.


----------



## Prada Prince

The green-eyed serpent raises his head…


----------



## balihai88

@janaday I’m having the same issue, I want the pave double wrap serpenti ring for my right ring finger. I’m a 52 and I tried on both M and L. L is more comfortable (since the ring is wide) but slides on and off a little too easily. M takes a bit more work to get on and off but isn’t uncomfortably tight once on. @880 posted earlier in this thread that hers came off her finger so now I’m like  @880 or @Mishella have your serpenti rings changed at all over time?


----------



## 880

balihai88 said:


> @janaday I’m having the same issue, I want the pave double wrap serpenti ring for my right ring finger. I’m a 52 and I tried on both M and L. L is more comfortable (since the ring is wide) but slides on and off a little too easily. M takes a bit more work to get on and off but isn’t uncomfortably tight once on. @880 posted earlier in this thread that hers came off her finger so now I’m like  @880 or @Mishella have your serpenti rings changed at all over time?


Upon reflection, I did lose some weight and with the change in seasons, it seemed looser. But  in actuality I don’t think it changed all that much. I’ve had mine for maybe ten months now. 

I recommend buying your comfortable size (your size with a little wiggle room) to accommodate some swelling in the summer. I do wear rings a little large ((for me, so long as it doesn’t fly off it’s okay). HTH


----------



## Mishella

balihai88 said:


> @janaday I’m having the same issue, I want the pave double wrap serpenti ring for my right ring finger. I’m a 52 and I tried on both M and L. L is more comfortable (since the ring is wide) but slides on and off a little too easily. M takes a bit more work to get on and off but isn’t uncomfortably tight once on. @880 posted earlier in this thread that hers came off her finger so now I’m like  @880 or @Mishella have your serpenti rings changed at all over time?


I don’t wear this ring too often, so it didn’t really change in size. But I know from other people that it can finally stretch a little, to accommodate the size of your finger. Anyways, you should definitely insure this ring, as the construction is not sturdy and such ring is easier to lose than a classic one.


----------



## balihai88

Thanks @880 and @Mishella for your inputs, I went back to the boutique and ended up with a size that fits my middle finger and index finger (as well as loosely on my ring finger, in warmer months or otherwise puffy days ) Here it is, in RG


----------



## 880

balihai88 said:


> Thanks @880 and @Mishella for your inputs, I went back to the boutique and ended up with a size that fits my middle finger and index finger (as well as loosely on my ring finger, in warmer months or otherwise puffy days ) Here it is, in RG
> 
> View attachment 5364583


This is so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## balihai88

880 said:


> This is so gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you! Size XL  #manhands


----------



## Cool Breeze

balihai88 said:


> Thanks @880 and @Mishella for your inputs, I went back to the boutique and ended up with a size that fits my middle finger and index finger (as well as loosely on my ring finger, in warmer months or otherwise puffy days ) Here it is, in RG
> 
> View attachment 5364583


Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful piece and looks great with your bracelet stack.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Mishella

balihai88 said:


> Thanks @880 and @Mishella for your inputs, I went back to the boutique and ended up with a size that fits my middle finger and index finger (as well as loosely on my ring finger, in warmer months or otherwise puffy days ) Here it is, in RG
> 
> View attachment 5364583


Congradulations! I did the same sizing choice - wearing my serpenti on a ring finger in hot weather and on a middle one when it’s cold.


----------



## 880

Since this is the serpenti thread, I wanted to post items that my SA encouraged me to try (I’ve been hoping that the serpenti tubogas necklace would come in, but it’s not likely). *To be clear, I don’t own these items below* (except for my tubogas bracelet in pic 7 Shown with a malachite watch face). Sepenti necklace in snake wood and diamonds; secret watch with diamond head and tail (the scales rattle when you shake your wrist) serpenti viper ring, bracelet and necklace. Serpenti watches.


----------



## pearlgrass

880 said:


> Since this is the serpenti thread, I wanted to post items that my SA encouraged me to try (I’ve been hoping that the serpenti tubogas necklace would come in, but it’s not likely). *To be clear, I don’t own these items below* (except for my tubogas bracelet in pic 7 Shown with a malachite watch face). Sepenti necklace in snake wood and diamonds; secret watch with diamond head and tail (the scales rattle when you shake your wrist) serpenti viper ring, bracelet and necklace. Serpenti watches.
> View attachment 5418180
> View attachment 5418181
> View attachment 5418182
> View attachment 5418183
> View attachment 5418184
> View attachment 5418185
> View attachment 5418186
> View attachment 5418187
> View attachment 5418188
> View attachment 5418189
> View attachment 5418190
> View attachment 5418191



Thanks for sharing the eye candy   They are gorgeous!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Since this is the serpenti thread, I wanted to post items that my SA encouraged me to try (I’ve been hoping that the serpenti tubogas necklace would come in, but it’s not likely). *To be clear, I don’t own these items below* (except for my tubogas bracelet in pic 7 Shown with a malachite watch face). Sepenti necklace in snake wood and diamonds; secret watch with diamond head and tail (the scales rattle when you shake your wrist) serpenti viper ring, bracelet and necklace. Serpenti watches.
> View attachment 5418180
> View attachment 5418181
> View attachment 5418182
> View attachment 5418183
> View attachment 5418184
> View attachment 5418185
> View attachment 5418186
> View attachment 5418187
> View attachment 5418188
> View attachment 5418189
> View attachment 5418190
> View attachment 5418191


You look fabulous wearing all of them.  The watch that rattles is intriguing. Do you recall the price?


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> You look fabulous wearing all of them.  The watch that rattles is intriguing. Do you recall the price?


I know the wood diamond serpenti (high jewelry) is 181K USD. I believe the pallini secret serpenti watch that rattles is 195K USD, but I’m not sure. Needless to say, i was thrilled simply to be able to try these pieces on  and the craftsmanship is amazing


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> I know the wood diamond serpenti (high jewelry) is 181K USD. I believe the pallini secret serpenti watch that rattles is 195K USD, but I’m not sure. Needless to say, i was thrilled simply to be able to try these pieces on  and the craftsmanship is amazing


Yes, that was a very cool opportunity.  I love it when those moments happen.  Have a great evening!


----------



## couturequeen

Trying it on!


----------



## _Moravia_

couturequeen said:


> Trying it on!



Love it. It looks great on you. Of the new slim viper Bvlgari Serpenti line, this is my favourite bracelet colourway.


----------



## Mishella

Added a serpenti rose gold bracelet yesterday, to complement my ring


----------



## snibor

Mishella said:


> Added a serpenti rose gold bracelet yesterday, to complement my ring


Gorgeous!


----------



## lill_canele

Mishella said:


> Added a serpenti rose gold bracelet yesterday, to complement my ring



Stunning!


----------



## Mishella

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!





lill_canele said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## lulilu

Did you get the diamond or all gold?  Love both!


----------



## missD

My M serpenti. I wear a 5.75 for my middle finger just due to larger knuckle. Tried on the S but I really don’t like the idea of stretching it. This M is comfortable and doesn’t spin.


----------



## 880

Mishella said:


> Added a serpenti rose gold bracelet yesterday, to complement my ring


I love this one! Twins on the ring 

@missD , it’s perfect on your finger!


----------



## Mishella

880 said:


> I love this one! Twins on the ring


Thank you!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

missD said:


> My M serpenti. I wear a 5.75 for my middle finger just due to larger knuckle. Tried on the S but I really don’t like the idea of stretching it. This M is comfortable and doesn’t spin.


What’s the update on the wear and tear of the ring? I was close to getting one and im so tempted.


----------



## missD

vivaciousbev1 said:


> What’s the update on the wear and tear of the ring? I was close to getting one and im so tempted.



LOL just got it over 2 weeks ago so let’s hope it goes well!

I love it though. It’s sooo unique on the hand and I love how it looks with everything.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

missD said:


> LOL just got it over 2 weeks ago so let’s hope it goes well!
> 
> I love it though. It’s sooo unique on the hand and I love how it looks with everything.


LOL I love it looks beautiful on you. I got the juc pave ring first due to love at first sight. But now I’m debating this due to my love of snake jewelry, it’s a never ending list


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

vivaciousbev1 said:


> What’s the update on the wear and tear of the ring? I was close to getting one and im so tempted.


I've bought mine in March before the price increase (YG pavé, size L) and am super happy with it. I have a few Cartier pieces but get most compliments for the Serpenti. I was actually between size M and L but decided on the L as I hate it when rings get tight when fingers swell for some reason. In fact, I bought my Cartier Love in 53 and wish I bought it in 54. Go figure!

The problem I am facing atm: Now I want the matching pavé bracelet! I am afraid I have completely lost my mind.


----------



## dorkyromantic

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have these earrings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serpenti Viper Earrings 358361 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Serpenti Viper Earrings and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com



I don't have them but I did try them on this weekend. Hubby was a big fan so may get them soon


----------



## vivaciousbev1

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> I've bought mine in March before the price increase (YG pavé, size L) and am super happy with it. I have a few Cartier pieces but get most compliments for the Serpenti. I was actually between size M and L but decided on the L as I hate it when rings get tight when fingers swell for some reason. In fact, I bought my Cartier Love in 53 and wish I bought it in 54. Go figure!
> 
> The problem I am facing atm: Now I want the matching pavé bracelet! I am afraid I have completely lost my mind.


Oh please show pics! I also almost got it during increase but didn’t. Not sure what was holding me back - I think I need to get it in white gold for it to pop. Maybe it was too similar to the juc pave.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Oh please show pics!



Hi there! On the left just the bracelet in YG with my YG Cartier LOVE, on the right hand side with my Serpenti ring, size L, YG. The bracelet is in size S which was a bit too small. M was too big, but the SA said they would suggest the M and have one of their craftsmen reshape it to be between an S and M. That sounds a bit risky to me - what do you all think?

The photos don‘t do the bracelet justice - it was sparkling like crazy IRL, really mesmerizing. I am SO in love with this bracelet. I am trying to give it a few weeks time, as at this pricepoint it does not qualify as an impulse purchase for me. Quite the opposite tbh. This would be the most expensive ‚non-functional‘ item I ever purchased!


----------



## 880

vivaciousbev1 said:


> What’s the update on the wear and tear of the ring? I was close to getting one and im so tempted.


I’ve had my serpenti tubogas and viper ring for a year; I wear them all the time during the day ; well made and solid; no issues.
im not particularly careful either


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Has any of you been offered to *resize a Serpenti viper bracelet*? some of you like @880, @Purrsey  or @Rami00, etc. are Bulgari connaisseurs and / or have had their bracelets for quite some time. I am between an S and the M and the SA said I should purchase the M and a Bulgari goldsmith could make it tighter for me by 1/2 - 1 cm or so (the S is 15 and the M is 17. I would need a 16 / 16.5). I wear a sz 16 LOVE and my left wrist is 14.8, my right is 15.2 cms.
This means, the S almost pinches me and the M slides across my LOVE on the left and on the right always slides down and hits my hand which I can't tolerate.

By now I have read through this thread two times, but none of the posts mentioned anything like this...

I am a bit concerned - it would change the look as the tail and head would overlap more and what about the spring mechanism in the gold spiral that holds everything together/maintains elasticity???

TIA for your feedback. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## 880

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> Has any of you been offered to *resize a Serpenti viper bracelet*? some of you like @880, @Purrsey  or @Rami00, etc. are Bulgari connaisseurs and / or have had their bracelets for quite some time. I am between an S and the M and the SA said I should purchase the M and a Bulgari goldsmith could make it tighter for me by 1/2 - 1 cm or so (the S is 15 and the M is 17. I would need a 16 / 16.5). I wear a sz 16 LOVE and my left wrist is 14.8, my right is 15.2 cms.
> This means, the S almost pinches me and the M slides across my LOVE on the left and on the right always slides down and hits my hand which I can't tolerate.
> 
> By now I have read through this thread two times, but none of the posts mentioned anything like this...
> 
> I am a bit concerned - it would change the look as the tail and head would overlap more and what about the spring mechanism in the gold spiral that holds everything together/maintains elasticity???
> 
> TIA for your feedback. I really appreciate your input.


 @Happyish may know bc she knows a great deal about Bulgari


----------



## am2022

Traveling and showed DH the bangle and he said it’s even better looking than Just en clou ( he gifted for my bday )
Tried it on and I wish I didn’t


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

amacasa said:


> Traveling and showed DH the bangle and he said it’s even better looking than Just en clou ( he gifted for my bday )
> Tried it on and I wish I didn’t
> View attachment 5436133
> View attachment 5436134
> View attachment 5436135


It looks spectacular on you! And I can completely relate to the 'tried it on and wish I didn't'. This is how I felt when I tried on the YG. I truly not did not expect to like it so so much.


----------



## sjunky13

dorkyromantic said:


> I don't have them but I did try them on this weekend. Hubby was a big fan so may get them soon


Congrats! I almost bought these the other day! I love them and find them so elegant and pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

amacasa said:


> Traveling and showed DH the bangle and he said it’s even better looking than Just en clou ( he gifted for my bday )
> Tried it on and I wish I didn’t
> View attachment 5436133
> View attachment 5436134
> View attachment 5436135


LOVE! This looks great on you.  Did you get the single row Serpenti as well? 
This is so sexy, lol. Congrats!


----------



## Mishella

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> Has any of you been offered to *resize a Serpenti viper bracelet*? some of you like @880, @Purrsey  or @Rami00, etc. are Bulgari connaisseurs and / or have had their bracelets for quite some time. I am between an S and the M and the SA said I should purchase the M and a Bulgari goldsmith could make it tighter for me by 1/2 - 1 cm or so (the S is 15 and the M is 17. I would need a 16 / 16.5). I wear a sz 16 LOVE and my left wrist is 14.8, my right is 15.2 cms.
> This means, the S almost pinches me and the M slides across my LOVE on the left and on the right always slides down and hits my hand which I can't tolerate.
> 
> By now I have read through this thread two times, but none of the posts mentioned anything like this...
> 
> I am a bit concerned - it would change the look as the tail and head would overlap more and what about the spring mechanism in the gold spiral that holds everything together/maintains elasticity???
> 
> TIA for your feedback. I really appreciate your input.


It’s interesting that they suggested you to purchase M and make it smaller. This type of bracelet is much easier to make bigger, than otherwise. I talked about resizing of serpenti with my jeweler, just in case, but I never actually needed it.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Mishella said:


> It’s interesting that they suggested you to purchase M and make it smaller. This type of bracelet is much easier to make bigger, than otherwise. I talked about resizing of serpenti with my jeweler, just in case, but I never actually needed it.


Thank you for your reply. Interesting - I actually thought the same tbh. Also, I believe it would look better as it would look more like an "overlap" and less than a double row bracelet this way and thus be more in line with the original design. 
I am curious whether @Happyish has heard how one would go about altering the size....


----------



## pinksandblues

I am grateful for this thread! I dream of a pave but for now I relish in everyone’s photos.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## myztic

If you wear yellow gold jewelry (love, juc, perlee clover) and were to buy the pave serpenti… would you buy it in white gold or yellow gold pave?


----------



## myztic

For those that have a yellow gold love/juc and a white gold pave serpenti… can I see what it looks like paired with each other? Or do you prefer yellow gold?


----------



## itrar

myztic said:


> For those that have a yellow gold love/juc and a white gold pave serpenti… can I see what it looks like paired with each other? Or do you prefer yellow gold?


im always a YG gal so YG love + pave serpenti: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bulgari-serpenti.1042825/post-34761924
i also tried on WG before and it was stunning as well. but i found it dressier compared to YG


----------



## myztic

For those who wear a size small perlee clover , 16 love, and 15 juc… which size did you go with for the serpenti pave bracelet? Small or medium? Which one pairs well with the regular perlee clover in size small?


----------



## myztic

itrar said:


> im always a YG gal so YG love + pave serpenti: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bulgari-serpenti.1042825/post-34761924
> i also tried on WG before and it was stunning as well. but i found it dressier compared to YG



This looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## vinotastic

myztic said:


> For those who wear a size small perlee clover , 16 love, and 15 juc… which size did you go with for the serpenti pave bracelet? Small or medium? Which one pairs well with the regular perlee clover in size small?



So I own none of these. But my wrist itself is a hair under 15cm.  The full pave serpenti is a medium on me and the demi pave is a small.


----------



## Rami00

myztic said:


> For those who wear a size small perlee clover , 16 love, and 15 juc… which size did you go with for the serpenti pave bracelet? Small or medium? Which one pairs well with the regular perlee clover in size small?


I went with size small and I wear 16 love and 15 juc.


----------



## Rami00

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> Has any of you been offered to *resize a Serpenti viper bracelet*? some of you like @880, @Purrsey  or @Rami00, etc. are Bulgari connaisseurs and / or have had their bracelets for quite some time. I am between an S and the M and the SA said I should purchase the M and a Bulgari goldsmith could make it tighter for me by 1/2 - 1 cm or so (the S is 15 and the M is 17. I would need a 16 / 16.5). I wear a sz 16 LOVE and my left wrist is 14.8, my right is 15.2 cms.
> This means, the S almost pinches me and the M slides across my LOVE on the left and on the right always slides down and hits my hand which I can't tolerate.
> 
> By now I have read through this thread two times, but none of the posts mentioned anything like this...
> 
> I am a bit concerned - it would change the look as the tail and head would overlap more and what about the spring mechanism in the gold spiral that holds everything together/maintains elasticity???
> 
> TIA for your feedback. I really appreciate your input.


Interesting. I remember my SA explaining never to stretch the bracelet (the mechanism) won’t allow the bracelet to come back to its original shape, ever. I am thinking maybe that could be the reason of your SA suggesting to buy a size up.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

myztic said:


> For those who wear a size small perlee clover , 16 love, and 15 juc… which size did you go with for the serpenti pave bracelet? Small or medium? Which one pairs well with the regular perlee clover in size small?



My wrist is 14.8 cm and I wear a 16 LOVE and 15 JUC. The full pavé in S is too small for me, as the fit seems to be more round and less elliptical than the Cartier (at least the one I tried on). So I most likely need the bracelet in M which they would slightly have to resize to fit me better (see posts above).

However, I learned sth. really interesting from my SA in the meantime - all internal "spirals" that create the shape and elasticity on the inside are shaped by hand and hence never 100% consistent. I tried on two different Ms and one was halfway okay while the other was even bigger than the other. I even noticed that in the "overlap" between head and tail of the snake elements. The bigger one had almost one scale less overlap than the smaller one. So I believe depending on one's wrist shape the fit would be better or less favorable, even if the inner circumference may be the same. So trying everything on seems to be key. HTH.


----------



## Mishella

myztic said:


> For those that have a yellow gold love/juc and a white gold pave serpenti… can I see what it looks like paired with each other? Or do you prefer yellow gold?


I don’t wear them together, but tried just to make a picture. Seems like an interesting combination


----------



## allure244

myztic said:


> If you wear yellow gold jewelry (love, juc, perlee clover) and were to buy the pave serpenti… would you buy it in white gold or yellow gold pave?



I currently have a yg plain love, yg juc with partial diamonds, and yg diamond clover perlee bracelet. After drooling over the pave Serpenti for many years and debating whether I should get a yg or wg one, I decided to get the yg one to stack with my other yg bracelets. The wg one is gorgeous as well and feels more blingy and dressy to me whereas the yg one I can see myself wearing more often.


----------



## myztic

I only seem to find the rose gold in stock in my local stores and wow it is SO pretty! It’s such a subtle rose gold and still allows the diamonds to shine. 

I can’t decide if I should go with a yellow gold or a rose gold to go with my mostly yellow gold stack. 

I worry that the yellow gold will make the diamonds look less sparkly and more yellow-ish (since I’ve never seen it in person.) 

For those who have the yellow gold, how did you decide? The rose gold looks great mixed with yellow gold bracelets too (I think.)
My JUC and normal love are in yellow gold in this pic. My alternating diamond love is in rose gold and most of my jewelry is in yellow gold (few pieces in rose gold). My perlee clover is in yellow gold (not pictured.)

I’d love some advice since I can’t seem to find the yellow gold in store. 
Do you prefer rose gold or yellow gold?


----------



## itrar

myztic said:


> I only seem to find the rose gold in stock in my local stores and wow it is SO pretty! It’s such a subtle rose gold and still allows the diamonds to shine.
> 
> I can’t decide if I should go with a yellow gold or a rose gold to go with my mostly yellow gold stack.
> 
> I worry that the yellow gold will make the diamonds look less sparkly and more yellow-ish (since I’ve never seen it in person.)
> 
> For those who have the yellow gold, how did you decide? The rose gold looks great mixed with yellow gold bracelets too (I think.)
> My JUC and normal love are in yellow gold in this pic. My alternating diamond love is in rose gold and most of my jewelry is in yellow gold (few pieces in rose gold). My perlee clover is in yellow gold (not pictured.)
> 
> I’d love some advice since I can’t seem to find the yellow gold in store.
> Do you prefer rose gold or yellow gold?



I was debating back then as well  When I tried on YG and RG in the store both looked great. I’m not a RG person normally but I found Bvlgari’s RG less pinky than I thought and has a more subtle rosy tone, which’s really nice. And like you said it blended well with other YG jewelries. On the other hand I think serpenti’s YG is a bit more yellowish/golden compared to my love bracelet. I got YG in the end because all of my necklaces/rings/bracelets are YG, not sure I’m good at mixing metals so YG seems like a safer choice no regrets since then and gives me so much joy when  I see the sparkles on my arm.

Hope you can get a chance to try out both.  Such a tough choice and both look beautiful. Have fun deciding!


----------



## allure244

myztic said:


> I only seem to find the rose gold in stock in my local stores and wow it is SO pretty! It’s such a subtle rose gold and still allows the diamonds to shine.
> 
> I can’t decide if I should go with a yellow gold or a rose gold to go with my mostly yellow gold stack.
> 
> I worry that the yellow gold will make the diamonds look less sparkly and more yellow-ish (since I’ve never seen it in person.)
> 
> For those who have the yellow gold, how did you decide? The rose gold looks great mixed with yellow gold bracelets too (I think.)
> My JUC and normal love are in yellow gold in this pic. My alternating diamond love is in rose gold and most of my jewelry is in yellow gold (few pieces in rose gold). My perlee clover is in yellow gold (not pictured.)
> 
> I’d love some advice since I can’t seem to find the yellow gold in store.
> Do you prefer rose gold or yellow gold?



I have tried and compared both the rg and yg pave Serpenti bracelets. rg tends to blend into my skin more because I have pink undertones whereas yg stands out more against my skin tone. I do have some rg pave bracelets from other brands but I personally don’t like to mix the yg and rg bracelets in the same stack (unless it is a very thin rg pave bangle where the difference in metal colors isn’t too noticeable).

I’ve been told that the YG Serpenti is only sold in certain regions such as the US. I could not find the yg pave bracelet in Europe or Asia (or the yg partial diamond ones either). Even in the US, the stock of YG is lower than RG per my SA. My SA had to request a bracelet to be brought into the store for me. You can ask ur SA if they can bring one in for u if u live in a region where the Yg pave Serpenti bracelet is available. That way u can compare it to the rg pave and decide which one u like better.

Here is a pic of my stack with the yg pave Serpenti. I don’t feel like the diamonds look less sparkly or more yellow in the yg version compared to the rg version.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

allure244 said:


> I have tried and compared both the rg and yg pave Serpenti bracelets. rg tends to blend into my skin more because I have pink undertones whereas yg stands out more against my skin tone. I do have some rg pave bracelets from other brands but I personally don’t like to mix the yg and rg bracelets in the same stack (unless it is a very thin rg pave bangle where the difference in metal colors isn’t too noticeable).
> 
> I’ve been told that the YG Serpenti is only sold in certain regions such as the US. I could not find the yg pave bracelet in Europe or Asia (or the yg partial diamond ones either). Even in the US, the stock of YG is lower than RG per my SA. My SA had to request a bracelet to be brought into the store for me. You can ask ur SA if they can bring one in for u if u live in a region where the Yg pave Serpenti bracelet is available. That way u can compare it to the rg pave and decide which one u like better.
> 
> Here is a pic of my stack with the yg pave Serpenti. I don’t feel like the diamonds look less sparkly or more yellow in the yg version compared to the rg version.
> 
> View attachment 5440178



wow, what a beautiful stack!


----------



## 000

allure244 said:


> I have tried and compared both the rg and yg pave Serpenti bracelets. rg tends to blend into my skin more because I have pink undertones whereas yg stands out more against my skin tone. I do have some rg pave bracelets from other brands but I personally don’t like to mix the yg and rg bracelets in the same stack (unless it is a very thin rg pave bangle where the difference in metal colors isn’t too noticeable).
> 
> I’ve been told that the YG Serpenti is only sold in certain regions such as the US. I could not find the yg pave bracelet in Europe or Asia (or the yg partial diamond ones either). Even in the US, the stock of YG is lower than RG per my SA. My SA had to request a bracelet to be brought into the store for me. You can ask ur SA if they can bring one in for u if u live in a region where the Yg pave Serpenti bracelet is available. That way u can compare it to the rg pave and decide which one u like better.
> 
> Here is a pic of my stack with the yg pave Serpenti. I don’t feel like the diamonds look less sparkly or more yellow in the yg version compared to the rg version.
> 
> View attachment 5440178


What a dreamy stack! Love the Pasquale Bruni as well


----------



## 000

myztic said:


> I only seem to find the rose gold in stock in my local stores and wow it is SO pretty! It’s such a subtle rose gold and still allows the diamonds to shine.
> 
> I can’t decide if I should go with a yellow gold or a rose gold to go with my mostly yellow gold stack.
> 
> I worry that the yellow gold will make the diamonds look less sparkly and more yellow-ish (since I’ve never seen it in person.)
> 
> For those who have the yellow gold, how did you decide? The rose gold looks great mixed with yellow gold bracelets too (I think.)
> My JUC and normal love are in yellow gold in this pic. My alternating diamond love is in rose gold and most of my jewelry is in yellow gold (few pieces in rose gold). My perlee clover is in yellow gold (not pictured.)
> 
> I’d love some advice since I can’t seem to find the yellow gold in store.
> Do you prefer rose gold or yellow gold?


I went with yellow gold because it just looked better with my yellow gold jewelry. I think the diamonds still look bright and white. However, since you have both metals in your stack already you probably cannot go wrong with either. Looking forward to seeing what you decide!


----------



## vivii

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> Has any of you been offered to *resize a Serpenti viper bracelet*? some of you like @880, @Purrsey  or @Rami00, etc. are Bulgari connaisseurs and / or have had their bracelets for quite some time. I am between an S and the M and the SA said I should purchase the M and a Bulgari goldsmith could make it tighter for me by 1/2 - 1 cm or so (the S is 15 and the M is 17. I would need a 16 / 16.5). I wear a sz 16 LOVE and my left wrist is 14.8, my right is 15.2 cms.
> This means, the S almost pinches me and the M slides across my LOVE on the left and on the right always slides down and hits my hand which I can't tolerate.
> 
> By now I have read through this thread two times, but none of the posts mentioned anything like this...
> 
> I am a bit concerned - it would change the look as the tail and head would overlap more and what about the spring mechanism in the gold spiral that holds everything together/maintains elasticity???
> 
> TIA for your feedback. I really appreciate your input.



Interestingly, recently I visited the Bvlgari store to try on the serpenti bracelet. My wrist measures around 14.5cm ish / maybe just under 15cm. I tried on the size small, it was snug/a slight pinch. And size medium is just too loose. The SA recommended me to purchase the size small and their store service would stretch the bracelet for me.

But your sa says to size up and tighten..interesting. I do wonder which is the better option for the bracelet.

The SA also said the serpenti bracelet would stretch over time due to opening and closing of the bracelet, something along these lines.

Anyone who has owned the serpenti for a long time, have you noticed any loosening in your bracelet since originally?


----------



## Cool Breeze

vivii said:


> Interestingly, recently I visited the Bvlgari store to try on the serpenti bracelet. My wrist measures around 14.5cm ish / maybe just under 15cm. I tried on the size small, it was snug/a slight pinch. And size medium is just too loose. The SA recommended me to purchase the size small and their store service would stretch the bracelet for me.
> 
> But your sa says to size up and tighten..interesting. I do wonder which is the better option for the bracelet.
> 
> The SA also said the serpenti bracelet would stretch over time due to opening and closing of the bracelet, something along these lines.
> 
> Anyone who has owned the serpenti for a long time, have you noticed any loosening in your bracelet since originally?


I bought mine a little over a year ago in the medium size because the small was too snug.  The medium moves up and down my wrist but does not fully roll over.  I wear it at least once a week and I have not noticed any stretching.  It’s a beautiful piece and I wish you well to find the right one for you.


----------



## 880

vivii said:


> Anyone who has owned the serpenti for a long time, have you noticed any loosening in your bracelet since originally


I have the serpenti tubogas. i have worn it every day for a year. No loosening
i originally thought the serpenti viper ring loosened, but I was mistaken, as I had lost some weight


----------



## _Moravia_

vivii said:


> Interestingly, recently I visited the Bvlgari store to try on the serpenti bracelet. My wrist measures around 14.5cm ish / maybe just under 15cm. I tried on the size small, it was snug/a slight pinch. And size medium is just too loose. The SA recommended me to purchase the size small and their store service would stretch the bracelet for me.
> 
> But your sa says to size up and tighten..interesting. I do wonder which is the better option for the bracelet.
> 
> The SA also said the serpenti bracelet would stretch over time due to opening and closing of the bracelet, something along these lines.
> 
> Anyone who has owned the serpenti for a long time, have you noticed any loosening in your bracelet since originally?



I have a couple of the Serpenti Tubogas bracelets and the Serpenti 2-tour watch with diamonds that I have owned for more than half a decade. I don't wear them everyday but I do wear them often and so far they haven't stretched; however, I am very careful in how I put them on and take them off.

I also have a few of the older Serpenti 2-tour diamond viper rings (the ones that are thicker than the current ones) and I remember my SA said that for the rings in particular if one has significant fluctuation in weight you'll most likely see stretching in the rings even more than the bracelets and of course they can't be tightened back to original size once they stretch out.


----------



## RAAAAV

allure244 said:


> I have tried and compared both the rg and yg pave Serpenti bracelets. rg tends to blend into my skin more because I have pink undertones whereas yg stands out more against my skin tone. I do have some rg pave bracelets from other brands but I personally don’t like to mix the yg and rg bracelets in the same stack (unless it is a very thin rg pave bangle where the difference in metal colors isn’t too noticeable).
> 
> I’ve been told that the YG Serpenti is only sold in certain regions such as the US. I could not find the yg pave bracelet in Europe or Asia (or the yg partial diamond ones either). Even in the US, the stock of YG is lower than RG per my SA. My SA had to request a bracelet to be brought into the store for me. You can ask ur SA if they can bring one in for u if u live in a region where the Yg pave Serpenti bracelet is available. That way u can compare it to the rg pave and decide which one u like better.
> 
> Here is a pic of my stack with the yg pave Serpenti. I don’t feel like the diamonds look less sparkly or more yellow in the yg version compared to the rg version.
> 
> View attachment 5440178


What size did you go with


----------



## Mishella

_Moravia_ said:


> I have a couple of the Serpenti Tubogas bracelets and the Serpenti 2-tour watch with diamonds that I have owned for more than half a decade. I don't wear them everyday but I do wear them often and so far they haven't stretched; however, I am very careful in how I put them on and take them off.
> 
> I also have a few of the older Serpenti 2-tour diamond viper rings (the ones that are thicker than the current ones) and I remember my SA said that for the rings in particular if one has significant fluctuation in weight you'll most likely see stretching in the rings even more than the bracelets and of course they can't be tightened back to original size once they stretch out.


I’m not sure what type of rings you’re talking about, but they definitely resize all of the modern serpenti rings, including making them smaller.


----------



## _Moravia_

Mishella said:


> I’m not sure what type of rings you’re talking about, but they definitely resize all of the modern serpenti rings, including making them smaller.



I have some of the older, thicker Serpenti rings such as this one:



			https://www.bulgari.com/en-ca/jewellery/rings/serpenti-viper-ring-rose-gold-red-347594?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-MPe68Hz-AIVS8DICh233AEnEAQYAyABEgIUAfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
		


I was told by my SA that similar to the Serpenti bracelets and watches if the ring stretches out due to wear, weight fluctations, etc. the ring cannot be tightened back to its original size.


----------



## Mishella

_Moravia_ said:


> I have some of the older, thicker Serpenti rings such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bulgari.com/en-ca/jewellery/rings/serpenti-viper-ring-rose-gold-red-347594?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-MPe68Hz-AIVS8DICh233AEnEAQYAyABEgIUAfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by my SA that similar to the Serpenti bracelets and watches if the ring stretches out due to wear, weight fluctations, etc. the ring cannot be tightened back to its original size.


I have this ring and they resize this model


----------



## myztic

Does anyone have the rose gold serpenti full pave bracelet but vca yellow gold clover and mostly yellow gold jewelry?
It seems much easier to find the pink gold in stock and the yellow gold has to be ordered in.

Also if you have a yellow gold clover and pink gold pave serpenti would you mind posting a picture so I can see what it looks like in combination? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lill_canele

myztic said:


> For those who wear a size small perlee clover , 16 love, and 15 juc… which size did you go with for the serpenti pave bracelet? Small or medium? Which one pairs well with the regular perlee clover in size small?



I wear a love size 16, the small serpenti fit me the best.


----------



## partialtopink

lill_canele said:


> I wear a love size 16, the small serpenti fit me the best.
> 
> View attachment 5572037
> View attachment 5572038


I am debating adding this Serpenti bracelet to my Cartier stack. How do they feel worn together? Do they overlap a lot or cause scratches on Love? Also, what is the weight like on the Serpenti piece? I've heard it feels less substantial than Cartier.

It's a toss up between this Serpenti and the full pave Love bracelet for my 40th, but I do have a couple of years to go.


----------



## lill_canele

partialtopink said:


> I am debating adding this Serpenti bracelet to my Cartier stack. How do they feel worn together? Do they overlap a lot or cause scratches on Love? Also, what is the weight like on the Serpenti piece? I've heard it feels less substantial than Cartier.
> 
> It's a toss up between this Serpenti and the full pave Love bracelet for my 40th, but I do have a couple of years to go.



They feel good! For overlap I think it depends on the size you go for. I like more movement for my love so it can slide a bit. The small Serpenti is more fitted and tended to stay more in place. They did not overlap but if both bracelets were on the bigger side, I could see that potentially happening. 

The Serpenti does feel more on the lighter side due the the more hollow construction of the flexible design but I prefer that. I’m not too fond of heavier stacks. 

I think I saw a YouTube video that compared the Serpenti and the pave Love and diamond-wise you’re getting more bang for your buck with the Serpenti. I believe it has more carats than the pave Love.


----------



## partialtopink

lill_canele said:


> They feel good! For overlap I think it depends on the size you go for. I like more movement for my love so it can slide a bit. The small Serpenti is more fitted and tended to stay more in place. They did not overlap but if both bracelets were on the bigger side, I could see that potentially happening.
> 
> The Serpenti does feel more on the lighter side due the the more hollow construction of the flexible design but I prefer that. I’m not too fond of heavier stacks.
> 
> I think I saw a YouTube video that compared the Serpenti and the pave Love and diamond-wise you’re getting more bang for your buck with the Serpenti. I believe it has more carats than the pave Love.


Thank you for the info! I will look up that YouTube. Yes, I definitely agree carat wise the Serpenti is the clear winner. I'll have to pop into a Bvlgari store and try one on. It's a stunning piece!


----------



## vivii

Ladies, does Bvlgari make this model in yellow gold? My local boutique only has the Rose gold available. 

TIA☺️


----------



## lill_canele

vivii said:


> Ladies, does Bvlgari make this model in yellow gold? My local boutique only has the Rose gold available.
> 
> TIA☺️
> 
> View attachment 5587071



In yellow gold, yes, it looks like on the website: https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/357830.html

Stock appears to be in limited quantity though, so maybe they're waiting for more to come or may need to request a transfer.


----------



## CDNinNYC

vivii said:


> Ladies, does Bvlgari make this model in yellow gold? My local boutique only has the Rose gold available.
> 
> TIA☺️
> 
> View attachment 5587071


Yellow gold seems to be available in the US market only for now. I’m in Asia and traveled to Europe this summer and sales agents didn’t know it even existed.


----------



## CDNinNYC

I mostly own YG and was worried I’d regret the RG serpenti if I wanted to stack. I’m not a fan of it next to my YG Love and VCA signature but I do like it with my Chaumet bangles. The plain one is RG and the pave one is YG. 

Here’s a photo for reference.


----------



## vivii

CDNinNYC said:


> Yellow gold seems to be available in the US market only for now. I’m in Asia and traveled to Europe this summer and sales agents didn’t know it even existed.


That's strange even Europe SA's don't know. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Serpenti_Love

CDNinNYC said:


> I mostly own YG and was worried I’d regret the RG serpenti if I wanted to stack. I’m not a fan of it next to my YG Love and VCA signature but I do like it with my Chaumet bangles. The plain one is RG and the pave one is YG.
> 
> Here’s a photo for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590151


 Looooove your Chaumet bracelets with the Serpenti. First time seeing this combination! I've always wanted the Bee My Love bangles but don't own any. I was thinking of stacking my Love with either the Serpenti or BML bangles, but now I prefer your combination haha!


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

vivii said:


> That's strange even Europe SA's don't know. Thanks for the info!


Some SAs in Europe do know. Also, you can find some YG pieces on the website at times, but they are far and few and seem to sell out quickly.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Serpenti_Love said:


> Looooove your Chaumet bracelets with the Serpenti. First time seeing this combination! I've always wanted the Bee My Love bangles but don't own any. I was thinking of stacking my Love with either the Serpenti or BML bangles, but now I prefer your combination haha!


Thank you! There’s something about the two designs that seem to work. It was a pleasant surprise for me as I wasn’t thinking of  combining them at all.


----------



## am2022

So so beautiful  is this gold or rosegold?


Purrsey said:


> I see so many people do youtube videos on Cartier thin JUC (as most are struggling with the right way of putting it on) but zero on Serpenti. Hope to spot one soon.
> SA put on for me and it looked so easy. I asked him will the coil be loose one day. He said with the right method it won't and he went into the technicality of the design but honestly i wasn't listening as i was blinded/deafened by the bling once on my wrist.
> 
> of course I added some effect post production
> View attachment 5176532


----------



## nycmamaofone

CDNinNYC said:


> I mostly own YG and was worried I’d regret the RG serpenti if I wanted to stack. I’m not a fan of it next to my YG Love and VCA signature but I do like it with my Chaumet bangles. The plain one is RG and the pave one is YG.
> 
> Here’s a photo for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590151


I love this combo!!!


----------



## melodylikemusic

vivii said:


> CDNinNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow gold seems to be available in the US market only for now. I’m in Asia and traveled to Europe this summer and sales agents didn’t know it even existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, does Bvlgari make this model in yellow gold? My local boutique only has the Rose gold available.
> 
> TIA☺️
> 
> View attachment 5587071
Click to expand...


If helpful,  I bought the YG version in London


----------



## CDNinNYC

nycmamaofone said:


> I love this combo!!!


Thank you!


----------



## CDNinNYC

melodylikemusic said:


> If helpful,  I bought the YG version in London


Can I ask which gold version? In Lisbon, they had the solid gold and full pave available but not the semi. TY!


----------



## dbcelly

Serpenti viper ring owners!  Do you find the ring comfortable for daily wear?  I'd hate for the 'scales' to be uncomfortable against fingers beside it, or the head/tail to get caught in things.  And, do you think it's too much / flashy for day-to-day wear?

I've been interested in the single coil, thin version.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

dbcelly said:


> Serpenti viper ring owners!  Do you find the ring comfortable for daily wear?  I'd hate for the 'scales' to be uncomfortable against fingers beside it, or the head/tail to get caught in things.  And, do you think it's too much / flashy for day-to-day wear?
> 
> I've been interested in the single coil, thin version.


You know I asked myself the same thing. It is a bit flashy but I think you can tone it down. I was wanting this ring for a while but ultimately decided it didn’t suit my style even though I love serpent jewelry - ages me a bit. Some ladies carry it well though. I do have a thin serpenti with MOP and diamonds (no head, just the band), and the scales take some getting used to with the ridges rubbing on the fingers. Once ur comfortable with it you get used to it. 

I can’t speak for the one I was eyeing (single coil with the head with diamonds). Love that piece but I think Cartier jewelry still suits me a bit more.


----------



## dbcelly

vivaciousbev1 said:


> You know I asked myself the same thing. It is a bit flashy but I think you can tone it down. I was wanting this ring for a while but ultimately decided it didn’t suit my style even though I love serpent jewelry - ages me a bit. Some ladies carry it well though. I do have a thin serpenti with MOP and diamonds (no head, just the band), and the scales take some getting used to with the ridges rubbing on the fingers. Once ur comfortable with it you get used to it.
> 
> I can’t speak for the one I was eyeing (single coil with the head with diamonds). Love that piece but I think Cartier jewelry still suits me a bit more.


Thanks so much for your reply!  I haven't been able to try one on so I think once I do, I'll know better if it'll suit my style.  In my head, I'm thinking it's simple and thin enough to be day-to-day and comfortable.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

dbcelly said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!  I haven't been able to try one on so I think once I do, I'll know better if it'll suit my style.  In my head, I'm thinking it's simple and thin enough to be day-to-day and comfortable.


Are you looking for the diamond version or plain? Plain is ok for day to day, the diamond one is a bit more bling.


----------



## dbcelly

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Are you looking for the diamond version or plain? Plain is ok for day to day, the diamond one is a bit more bling.


Plain! Exactly for the reason of day to day.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

dbcelly said:


> Plain! Exactly for the reason of day to day.


You will be fine! The diamond one is a bit flashy. I Say go for it


----------



## sg44

Just posted this in the Bulgari thread, but thought it would be helpful for anyone considering the Serpenti Viper Ring with diamonds (this is the rose gold version, was trying it on for size but got the yellow gold) - it’s sooo shiny! Love it.


----------



## nublux

when was bvlgari price increase on serpenti? is another price increase happening anytime?


----------



## lilgraycat

Decided to pull the trigger and bought the rose gold serpenti bracelet to go with my VCA butterfly ring, I was told that there will be a 10% price increase on Jan 10th in my country.


----------



## melodylikemusic

CDNinNYC said:


> Can I ask which gold version? In Lisbon, they had the solid gold and full pave available but not the semi. TY!


Sorry for my extreme late reply - I just saw this @CDNinNYC ! It was the semi / yellow gold version. FWIW, I love it. I wear it as my every day bracelet and it goes with everything - it can be either casual and more formal depending on your outfit.


----------



## Rami00

lilgraycat said:


> Decided to pull the trigger and bought the rose gold serpenti bracelet to go with my VCA butterfly ring, I was told that there will be a 10% price increase on Jan 10th in my country.
> 
> View attachment 5673376


Beautiful. Price increase for Canada on Jan 9th as per my SA. Sigh


----------



## Isabelle_ann

lilgraycat said:


> Decided to pull the trigger and bought the rose gold serpenti bracelet to go with my VCA butterfly ring, I was told that there will be a 10% price increase on Jan 10th in my country.
> 
> View attachment 5673376


Which country?


----------



## Serpenti_Love

As mentioned in another thread by someone (and also informed by my SA this week), the 10% price increase in January is worldwide. Yikes!


----------

